# £680 for this PC, any better options?



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I am close to clicking the confirm button but before I do thought I'd just check here, does this seem like a good spec for the money?

I was going to mainly use it for photo editing, storage, video's, general home and internet stuff really

Dell Inspiron 660S
Core i5-3450S Processor
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
8gb Memory
NVIDIA GeForce GT620 1GB
2TB (7,200rpm) hard disk
8-in-1 media card reader
Blu-Ray ROM drive (read/write CD/DVD)
Integrated 5.1 high def audio
Dell Wireless DW1506 card

I included MS Office home and student


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Go to pc specialist site and build up the same spec and see what the price is as a comparison.


----------



## claudiu.manda (Sep 23, 2011)

Seems ok for the money. I know Dell have a problem with the battery, it's getting hot during use, as for the rest - very good stuff.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

claudiu.manda said:


> I know Dell have a problem with the battery, it's getting hot during use


Once upon a time they did. Besides, how many desktops do you know of which run on batteries?


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

An Apple iMac


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

jonnyMercUK said:


> An Apple iMac


And that's why everyone thinks that Apple owners are twats.


----------



## claudiu.manda (Sep 23, 2011)

OvlovMike said:


> Once upon a time they did. Besides, how many desktops do you know of which run on batteries?


Is Dell Inspiron 660S a desktop?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

claudiu.manda said:


> Is Dell Inspiron 660S a desktop?


Yes, and the i5-3450s is a Socket 1155 Sandy Bridge desktop processor. I'm bemused as to how you can know that it seems OK for the money, whilst not knowing what it actually is?!


----------



## claudiu.manda (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry, my bad. :speechles

What I meant by good value for money: processor is one of the last generation of I5, 3D transistors, 22nm, good memory base, good storage, OS and MS Office installed...


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Just did a very quick build and same build with Windows and Office Home and Student which comes to £750.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

OvlovMike said:


> And that's why everyone thinks that Apple owners are twats.


Bit harsh!! Don't ask the question in future then


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Bit harsh!! Don't ask the question in future then


How is 'An Apple iMac' an appropriate answer to 'does this seem like a good spec for the money?'?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

don't click yet...

Edit: Better than my staff deals with a Dell competitor. Go for it.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know an awful lot about computers these days, all changes so fast for me, but I've used these chaps a couple of times and had them recommended to me and I've found them fantastic.

I reckon you could get a PC of the same spec for a lot less from them:
http://www.envizage.com/categorylist/computers/


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

jamest said:


> How is 'An Apple iMac' an appropriate answer to 'does this seem like a good spec for the money?'?


Hold on there and let him speak, I'm very interested in where you can get a new i5 iMac for £680!..


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

bildo said:


> I don't know an awful lot about computers these days, all changes so fast for me, but I've used these chaps a couple of times and had them recommended to me and I've found them fantastic.
> 
> I reckon you could get a PC of the same spec for a lot less from them:
> http://www.envizage.com/categorylist/computers/


Some of these look really good and cheap. Can we ban you? You may have cost me £500 lol


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

bildo said:


> I don't know an awful lot about computers these days, all changes so fast for me, but I've used these chaps a couple of times and had them recommended to me and I've found them fantastic.
> 
> I reckon you could get a PC of the same spec for a lot less from them:
> http://www.envizage.com/categorylist/computers/


Wow!!!!!!!!

Thanks mate, all a bit of a learning curve but I can't see how they can do this below spec for £570!!!

Seems great??

Brand new custom built AMD FX8150 Eight Core gaming computer (8 x 3.60GHz Cores / with Turbo 8 x 4.2GHz) complete with a dedicated ATI RADEON HD6450 -1GB graphics card, 32GB of DDR3 1333Mhz Memory, 3TB Hard Drive and 22x CD & DVD re-writer drive.
This PC comes with 2 x Red LED Fans and a 500W PSU.

All our base units are built using brand new high quality components with full warranties. As this is a custom built item, we can change any item including the case, so the PC is built to your exact specifications.

With the pc market changing constantly, this unit is fully upgradable in the future too.

All machines are fully built and thoroughly stress tested using industry standard procedures and equipment prior to despatch by our team of qualified engineers, then double boxed prior to despatch so that it arrives to you in full working order. We also supply all manuals and driver disks.

WARRANTY 
[1] In the first 14 days from receipt - we operate a DOA (Dead on Arrival) policy and collect the PC at our cost and replace it for you. 
[2] Day 15 to 1 year - we operate a return to base policy. Simply return the item to us and we will repair the PC and ship back to you. 
[3] Years 2 and 3 - return to base. Labour is free but any parts that are required are chargeable.

CPU: 
* AMD FX8150 Eight Core Processor. 8 Cores running at 3.60Ghz / with Turbo 8 x 4.2GHz.

MEMORY: 
* 32GB DDR3 1333Mhz Memory. (Please note that to use all 32GB of memory windows 7 Professional or higher is required).

HARD DRIVE: 
* 3TB

CD & DVD RE-WRITER: 
* DVD Read Speeds of 16x and write speeds of 22x 
* CD Read speeds of 48x and write speeds of 48x

GRAPHICS: 
* 1 x ATI RADEON HD6450 -1GB graphics card

SOUND: 
* 6 Channel High definition Audio

REAR PORTS: 
1 x PS/2 Keyboard 
1 x PS/2 Mouse 
1 x DVI-I 
1 x VGA 
1 x HDMI 
4 x USB 2.0 Ports 
2 x USB 3.0 Ports 
1 x Co-Axial SDPIF Out Port 
1 x Optical SPDIF Out Port 
1 x eSATA 3.0 Port 
1 x RJ-45 Port 
6 x Audio Ports

FRONT PORTS: 
2 x USB 2.0 Ports 
1 x Microphone Port 
1 x Speaker Port

FUTURE EXPANSION: 
1 x PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot 
2 x PCI Express 2.0 x1 slots 
2 x PCI slots


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The graphics card in that machine costs £25. 

Will the PSU not be a bit stretched with only 500w too?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Will the PSU not be a bit stretched with only 500w too?


I was thinking that too.I'd go at least 650w.
Also,I've heard that the AMD OCT core bulldozer chip is'nt_ that_ fantastic.
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/pc-components/processors/amd-fx-8150-1033315/review
I've got an I5 2500k.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It isn't right calling it a gaming pc. 

That graphics card will not look at modern games. 

No chance the PSU will handle a good graphics card either. 

Got all the headline grabbers like 8 core processor and 32gb ram but the system overall doesn't actually appear to be much use. 

Buy that and you would need to shell out to upgrade the weak parts.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Make sure it's got a quite fan for cooling some cheaper machine make a horrible load drone take from me been there check decibels and if option pay extra for better quiter fans


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Build your own - I do this as a business and a hobby and have been doing so for YEARS alongside studying.

Easy enough and plenty of guides out there for the new guys to follow !


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Bit harsh!! Don't ask the question in future then





jamest said:


> How is 'An Apple iMac' an appropriate answer to 'does this seem like a good spec for the money?'?





m1pui said:


> Hold on there and let him speak, I'm very interested in where you can get a new i5 iMac for £680!..


Echo the above, really. I'm fascinated as to how to shave £300 off the price of an iMac. I'd perhaps forgive the fanboy ******** if it was less than a ton difference, but really? That's like me suggesting a Maybach when you ask if a C220 CDI is a decent car for the money...


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

modd1uk said:


> Build your own - I do this as a business and a hobby and have been doing so for YEARS alongside studying.
> 
> Easy enough and plenty of guides out there for the new guys to follow !


Overrated if you're not doing too much with it. I've got all the skills to do it myself and enjoy doing it but I've only got one, largely because buying a Dell or HP is cheaper if you don't need it to make breakfast for you, but also because when something ****s up, I phone India and explain to them and a new part comes to me the next day.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

jamest said:


> How is 'An Apple iMac' an appropriate answer to 'does this seem like a good spec for the money?'?


Thread title " any better options?"


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Thread title " any better options?"


And if you had read the first post you would have seen the context of the title at which point you would have seen that your comment was unnecessary.

So please do answer the questions people have put forward to you, where can you get a new i5 iMac for £680?


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

jamest said:


> And if you had read the first post you would have seen the context of the title at which point you would have seen that your comment was unnecessary.
> 
> So please do answer the questions people have put forward to you, where can you get a new i5 iMac for £680?


I'll let you do a quick search, you might find mine on ebay!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

jonnyMercUK said:


> I'll let you do a quick search, you might find mine on ebay!





jamest said:


> So please do answer the questions people have put forward to you, where can you get a *new* i5 iMac for £680?


Not used, new.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I never said it was used.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

jonnyMercUK said:


> I never said it was used.


So you are going to be selling a non-used i5 iMac for £680 on eBay that DetailMyCar can buy from you?


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

jamest said:


> So you are going to be selling a non-used i5 iMac for £680 on eBay that DetailMyCar can buy from you?


If he wins it...


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I must be looking in the wrong places because, even just now, the only sub-£850 iMac I can find on there is a 2009 one that is clearly not unused.

Edit: and this is not some Mac-FanBoi-H8er jumping on the bandwagon. I loved my iBook and I love my MacBook & iDevices, they suit me right down to the ground. But equally I'm realistic and not blinkered enough to suggest them at any opportunity.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

m1pui said:


> I must be looking in the wrong places because, even just now, the only sub-£850 iMac I can find on there is a 2009 one that is clearly not unused.
> 
> Edit: and this is not some Mac-FanBoi-H8er jumping on the bandwagon. I loved my iBook and I love my MacBook & iDevices, they suit me right down to the ground. But equally I'm realistic and not blinkered enough to suggest them at any opportunity.


Don't admit you like Apple here..it's a PC thread you know!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Don't admit you like Apple here..it's a PC thread you know!


Thanks for the PM, great news that you managed to sell your iMac to a friend on FB :thumb: and withdraw the listing before spotted it on eBay. He really got a bargain by the sounds of it..


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

No need for that 'Private Message' then was there... ******!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Macs ARE PCs.
PCs are Personal computers 
A Mac is a computer, that is yours. Hence PC, Unless a Macs are actually really clever, really expensive camels or something.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Hold on there and let him speak, I'm very interested in where you can get a new i5 iMac for £680!..


My Air cost more that that!!! And it's S4!t ha


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

This is why PC owners are allegedly know as "bell ends"


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Omg just buy what you want


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> This is why PC owners are allegedly know as "bell ends"


That must include you then Pugsley, unless you post from a phone!


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

DetailMyCar said:


> I am close to clicking the confirm button but before I do thought I'd just check here, does this seem like a good spec for the money?
> 
> I was going to mainly use it for photo editing, storage, video's, general home and internet stuff really
> 
> ...


I advertised a high end Alienware for sale on here, which sold outwith the site, have the other one that is still sat in the box here....lesser spec and never got round to breaking it out....moved office....again!

I would put a sale thread up but last one was too much hassle from external parties who were only interested in kicking up a storm in a tea cup

If was on interest you could let me know, could accept payment direct to business via card over phone to give peace of mind...that seemed to be a big issue before


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

blimey....


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

talisman said:


> blimey....


It was blimey...being OCD is one thing...having serious paranoia combined is not a good mix

I was prepared to send someone a sealed box from Dell/Alienware with nothing inside it.....offer anyone collection too...such a scam indeed!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Iam not a massive fan of computers and to be honest, as long as i can press the on switch, surf the net, edit some photo's etc then iam happy, Iam not a fan of gaming (i just dont have the time and iam 30 not 13 lol) but surely this computer the op has asked about would be good enough for genreral use and photo editing?

I think sometimes people are forgetting that just because it hasn't got the lazer chip 3 million in spec 2 then its a **** computer that can't cope with day to day tasks.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I think sometimes people are forgetting that just because it hasn't got the lazer chip 3 million in spec 2 then its a **** computer that can't cope with day to day tasks.


That's very true, pretty much anything sold on the high street, will be up to the likes of running office, Word, Excel, etc.

To be honest a 2Tb drive will store more images than you'll ever take if you are not a full time professional photographer. No need to spend a fortune on a kick **** processor, the vast majority of processing for images is done within the graphics card so spend a few quid more there (maybe)

Also 8gig of Ram is maybe overkill, but Ram is cheap at the moment so what the heck.

Dunno how techy OP is but it's really not that difficult to build your own PC to the spec you want rather than an "off the shelf" system that may have stuff you'll never use.

OCD applies to PC's as well as detailing, you don't necessarily need to spend a fortune to get the results you want.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

OP asked if it was a good price which people have responded too. I guess other people assumed like myself that they had an idea on what they are getting and didn't want suggestions on other PCs that may be better suited.

For example, I have built a couple of PCs for people who just do email/Word/Excel etc and have built them PCs for £450 which comes with an i5, 4GB RAM and a 128GB SSD drive. As has been said, hardly anyone (average users only browsing web etc) gets anywhere near their storage limits on home PCs.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Dell Alienware I have is well specced and have the next day business warranty on it, over 2 years left on that


----------

